# Smoking a Fatty



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a couple of pounds of Jimmy Deans Hot Sausage and rolled them up with the following.




































Threw them on the Smoker for about 3 hours and they were delicious!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh man youre a dirty girl


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

That sounds good. If this weather don`t straighten out I`m gonna weigh 400 lbs. If I ain`t fishin I`m cookin...


----------

